# Prepaid 3G Internet in Larnaca?



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

Is there any prepaid 3G internet that I can buy in Larnaca?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Pop into a Cytanet shop.


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

They were very expensive. 820 MB for €35.

I work all day on the Internet, is there any better alternative? It dont really need to be 3G....


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

There's those City Cell and redwifi wireless hotspots across Cyprus. Connect to those to see the cost.


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, but lets say that I want to stay there for several months, do they have Internet via cableTV, ADSL or something more stable than wifi/3g that might work for me?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

cytanet, primetel and cablenet are the main providers, I'm sure one of them offers monthly packages.


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you Zin. Will have a look.


----------

